# blacktip dinner



## tnjimbob (May 8, 2013)

Getting ready for our trip to Ft. Walton in a few weeks. Found a good looking slab of blacktip @ Publix on sale, so I thought I would cook some for dinner last night. Butterflied & pan seared it in a honey lime butter, and drizzled some ginger Teriyaki over it when it was done. Served on herbed garlic rice with sauteed shallots and mint leaves. We are looking forward to some fresh seafood, as what we can get around here is pretty pitiful, and usually comes in frozen, not fresh.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Dang, that sure looks good !! I have never ate blacktip,what's a similar tasting fish? I'm gonna have to try it after looking at that pic :thumbup:


----------



## tnjimbob (May 8, 2013)

Thanks! It's similar to amberjack in texture. Not flaky, and no bones to deal with. Blacktip grills really well and won't fall apart on the grill. :thumbsup:


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

Most fish that you get around here isn't fresh or local either. Be sure to do your homework and ask them where they get everything, as well as when they get it!


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

I think he's talking off-the-line fresh seafood also.


----------



## tnjimbob (May 8, 2013)

startzc said:


> I think he's talking off-the-line fresh seafood also.


^^^ +1 to this. 

The guys @ Publix will usually tell me if I don't want something they have. I rarely buy any seafood there except IQF fillets, because you can't get anything decent this far away from salt water. The manager knows me and that I used to live in south MS, and that I worked on a charter boat, so he watches out for the rare decent piece of seafood that comes across his counter, and he lets me know when he gets something good in the store. 

I found that if you take them something good like pulled pork or ribs every so often, they tend to look out for you. :thumbup:

I won't buy anything that doesn't look/smell good, but my Publix is always the best source for seafood other than whole paycheck, and their prices are always exorbitant. Case in point - I went in there yesterday, and found ARS fillets (that didn't look good, btw) for $21.99/lb., Amberjack fillets were $17.99/lb. and red grouper was even more ridiculous, more than $30/lb. I stopped looking at that point since I was only there for chicken for an upcoming BBQ competition this weekend. 

You folks that live close to the water, please don't take it for granted that you have great fresh seafood for the most part. I know that sometimes your stuff isn't fresh/local, but it is still probably better than what we get here.


----------



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

Wrong post. Sorry


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Man! That looks top shelf right there!:thumbup:


----------

